# Brass putter restoration



## User62651 (Mar 22, 2014)

Have an old John Letters Golden Goose putter I'd like to refurbish and possibly reuse or sell.
With regard to the putter head will Nitromors be effective or do any damage if I just want to get it looking clean and shiny again?
Also anyone any ideas if you can get th e face ground to remove little nicks without spoiling the putter weight or the brass as unsure if these old heads are solid brass or just brass plate.

Ta


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 22, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Have an old John Letters Golden Goose putter I'd like to refurbish and possibly reuse or sell.
With regard to the putter head will Nitromors be effective or do any damage if I just want to get it looking clean and shiny again?
Also anyone any ideas if you can get th e face ground to remove little nicks without spoiling the putter weight or the brass as unsure if these old heads are solid brass or just brass plate.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

You could get the nicks out as long as they are not too deep and the weight loss will be minimal and not noticable.Go for a polish afterwards brass putters look awsome polished.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2014)

What finish is it currently?

Nitromors removes oil based paint, so unless it's painted, it won't do much.

If its a dark brass colour, that's age, and really is what it should look like. It's more a patina, and should be left that way.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 22, 2014)

maxfli65 said:



			Have an old John Letters Golden Goose putter I'd like to refurbish and possibly reuse or sell.
With regard to the putter head will Nitromors be effective or do any damage if I just want to get it looking clean and shiny again?
Also anyone any ideas if you can get th e face ground to remove little nicks without spoiling the putter weight or the brass as unsure if these old heads are solid brass or just brass plate.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Iv refurbished a few clubs and the best are always brass clubs as they look awesome and are really easy.

The best way is using a drimmel set with a brass wire piece and clean the whole club with it and this should take out any minor scuffs. Next for any bigger scuffs use a very light sand paper drimmel piece until all even then just buff the whole club and repeat the buffing 3 times, the longer you buff it the better the result.

See a pic below of an old ping zing I did a while back.

Before
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/6eb6c3205a598a43891ef83deeff98b2.jpg

After 10 minutes
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/b502e47ab52db1de58f46a6f8bdd9be5.jpg

Also my daughters battered 5 iron

Before
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/20130123_195848.jpg

After 30 minutes
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/20130123_210243.jpg


----------

